# Joining Master Sken's



## vin2k0 (May 7, 2003)

Hi, i've never studied any martial art other than karate and am considering attending a lesson at Master Skens Sitnarong International Muay Thai Association. Do you think this would be a wise decision? Any comments on master sken, or his academy would be appreciated. Would i struggle to pick up muay thai after studying karate for years? Thanks.... :asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 7, 2003)

I wouldn't think Karate training would hold you back. Look for posts in here by *Damian Mavis* (TKD and Muay Thai) for some personal experiences!


----------



## soccer50 (May 7, 2003)

I studied karate for 3 years. LIek every school, the instructor bullsht$ so much...all this  "real life scenario", inner energy, and othre crap. 


dont get me wrong, every art is as good as the next, in that it will make u fast, strong, and give u technique. but all crap messed me up in the beginning. but as the years past, i learned that the best way to utilized something is my own way, not the instructors way; theres no Chi or charging up. 

I say you switch to muay thai if you will stick to it. if you go and leave in a few months than its not worth it because you'll see the same thing as in karate. but if u go 1+ year, its really worth it. The workout is much more intense and youll learn to utilize your elbows, knees, learn to clinch.

muay thai is, to me 85 % training, 15% learning technique. every techniqu u learn, you practice until u get it and better.


----------



## don bohrer (May 7, 2003)

Go for it! Just keep an open mind while there. Old habits do die hard but don't let that get the better of you. If you enjoy yourself while training do you plan to make the change pernament? If so what do you feel your lacking in your current art?


----------



## Damian Mavis (May 8, 2003)

No previous training should ever hold you back as long as you are open and eager to learn something new.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## vin2k0 (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *Go for it! Just keep an open mind while there. Old habits do die hard but don't let that get the better of you. If you enjoy yourself while training do you plan to make the change pernament? If so what do you feel your lacking in your current art? *



I am not lacking anything... simply that i do not get to see my head instructor as much as i would like. He only teaches twice a week, so it is very rare that i see him over once a week. And if i enjoy it, yes, it may become a permanent change as i cannot afford to do both.


----------



## Pat Davies (Jul 25, 2003)

ive trained with Sken and hes good.
some of his top guys also run classes and worth looking up
Darren Phillips in Bury http://www.gfcmuaythai.co.uk/
is a good guy.

pat davies
www.amag.org.uk


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2003)

Did you start training it?


----------



## 1blackpen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Master Sken is 1 of the top Muay Boran Masters in the world, with over 40 yrs experience,
Check out his web-site

http://www.mastersken.com/

to get an Idea of how good he is.

1blackpen


----------

